# Elegant La Pavoni thermometer solutions?



## learning__learning (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi all,

New La Pavoni La Romantica owner here. I've seen lots of photos of these machines modified in ways to incorporate thermometers on/around the group head, but for the most part they all seem incredibly inelegant, and I'm reluctant to destroy the aesthetics of a machine like this (even if it is for a more consistently good pull).

My question is this: has anyone seen any thermometer modifications that actively look good?


----------



## DanB (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi, I use a small cheap adhesive thermometer strip around the side where it can't quite be seen from the front but I can check it easily. That may not be as accurate as you were wanting but having bought my pre-millennium La Pav in the summer, I'm realising that it is just one of those machines that you have to learn the quirks and general behaviour of through experience of regular use. I've found it frustrating and rewarding in equal measure. I'm not sure how much an accurate group head thermometer would change the experience. The full PID mods that I think some real hobbyists have done are way to involved for me. I also saw some cooling fins that fit onto the group head but haven't bothered with these either. Enjoy, whatever route you take. Dan


----------

